# What does your horse wear?



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, so this is a make-up for the people I hurt on the other thread. I want to know what your horse wears! All of it! Here are my horse's thing!
Blue: Light blue halter, lilac lead rope, leather halter, royal blue lead rope, pink, white with navy, white with black, white with navy and light blue piping, royal blue saddle pads, royal blue woof boots and polos, and pink bell boots! 
Cat, Jack, Ariel, and Airess are all over the place with their colors!
If you have pics, post em!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I usually ride Scout in a plain havana All Purpose saddle and snaffle bridle with a simple cavesson noseband. I dress him up for everyday with a little glizy blue ribbon charm on his bridle (he has one blue eye, so the charm on the brown-eye side evens things out, lol :lol, and a hunter green quilted pad. Sometimes I add black splint boots or burgundy support boots if we're doing anything too strenuous. I also have a hunter green (yes, green) Abetta cordura barrel saddle with matching green nylon breastcollar and trail bridle. He's still a newbie in my barn, so he will eventually (aka, soon!) get his own leather stable halter with his name on a brass plate on the side, to match his "brother's", lol. He also has a heavy green stable blanket with navy trim for our cold winters, just in case. A real attention getter, though, is his lycra Sleepwear. Green background with a bits and spurs print all over it :wink:.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Sandi wears a pink/black halter with pink/black lead rope, a green/black halter with green/black lead rope, a red halter, a Diva Eyes fly mask, a Sunglasses fly mask, a lavender fly sheet, red/black and purple/black saddle blankets and white, black, pink camo and black/royal blue dressage pads.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ginisee*- 
*around the barn*: Red halter with red and black leadrope, blue plaid medium weight Weatherbeeta blanket, light weight purple Weatherbeeta blanket, blue lycra Wunderwear.
*Riding*: black Stubben bridle with black rubber reins, black Albion dressage saddle, black and brown Courbette Vision (jumping saddle), all colors of saddle pads that I have, black tendon support boots, black no turn bell boots, black girth
*Show* (2003-2006): all above tack, black Sabre XC boots, white Eskadron open front boots for stadium, white saddle pads for stadium and dressage, green and white saddle pad for XC, leather halter and leadrope

*Uma*-
*around the barn*: Maroon halter with black leadrope (sometimes a blue halter depending on my mood!), black bell boots, matching medium weight and light weight blue Amigo blankets, blue lycra Wunderwear with neck for show nights.
*Riding*: black no turn bell boots, black and brown Courbette Vision jump saddle, any kind of saddle pad, black all purpose brushing boots in front, maroon double lock Woof brushing boots in back, black Nunn Finer breastplate (sometimes), running martingale (sometimes), black Crowne bridle (used to have brown Beval bridle) with black rubber reins with stops, white/creme Roma fluffy pad
*Show*: all of the above tack, Sabre XC boots in front (regular Woof boots in back), Fleeceworks fluffy pad, leather halter.

*Reilly*-
*around the barn*: Black halter with purple leadrope.... he doesn't get out much and isn't broke


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Dean wears a pink halter (real men wear pink hehe), white lead rope, dark brown snaffle bridle, brown AP saddle, black fleece pad, and pink baby pad...oh and black polo wraps and black bell boots. 

Everyone makes fun of him for wearing pink but I think he as a bay looks great in it hehe


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Daisy wears pink. Period. Bahaha.










AND I just got a brand new headstall/breastcollar set with pink Swarovski crystals.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

She's going to be in emerald green, gold, black and a little bit of silver. And maybe some celtic knottwork or shamrocks =} I'm big on the Irish stuff.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll play.

Halter: Black leather, then a fun colorful lead.
Rugs: Try to get blue.
Riding: Navy saddle pad, front and back boots, navy fly bonnet, havana Cal Tack bridle with a blue Pink Equine browband, Havana Collegiate saddle. Navy cooler if it's cold.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Lady, my sorrel mare wears a royal blue or tan halter.
Velvet, my black bay mare wears a red or pink halter, 
Trixie, my palomino mare wears a yellow or turquoise halter,
Dona, my buckskin filly wears a salmon or magenta halter. 
The western tack is the same, always - black wool pad, dakota roper saddle, herrman oak v-brow headstall, smart cinch, breastcollar. Though, the headstall may change between the v-brow, futurity knot, straight brow, and bosel hangers. One bosel is rawhide with a horse hair mecate, the other is black plastic with a cotton mecate. Bits are usually snaffles - round, eggbutt, and tom thumb, or the tom thumb pelham snaffle. Others are around, I just rarely use them. lol.
English, I have a nearly hot pink saddle pad, and a wintec close contact saddle in havana. Matching headstall, with pink jeweled browband, and breastcollar.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Navy stuff mainly, or forest green otherwise black.... (Covers halters saddle blankets...)

Her tacks all black and for show hunter (Which we mainly do) a flat cavesson Bridle and a white or black shaped sheepskin Numnah.... NO bling.... 

For the odd ODE we do navy and red... (No idea how it ended up that way just did)


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Daisy wears pink. Period. Bahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats a lot of pink WOW!

The girl I graze with is another pink fanatic


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

This sounds like fun!

*Summer Turnout Gear:* Fly sheet w/ neck cover (oatmeal/brown), fly wraps (black because I couldn't find brown anywhere)

*Winter Turnout Gear: *Amigo midweight blanket (navy), Amigo sheet (gray), Rambo Duo (Navy w/ light blue and brown trim), Weatherbeeta Heavyweight (brown), Lots of other miscellanious blankets. I layer them according to the weather.

*Everday:* Brown Leather halter w/ white lead

*Riding:* Oakbark Aramas Bridle, Oakbark Pessoa saddle, Oakbark Pessoa girth, Thinline open front boots for jumping, thinline trifecta half pad, baby pads of all kinds of colors, Pessoa breastplate


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Black wears Black and Silver. Blue wears purple and black. Pistol wears hunter green, gold and black. Beauty wears burgandy and blue. Sierra doesnt have a color yet... maybe teal? (she's a sorrel). Riley has been color jumping...I think I like him best in red and black.

Riley has a yellow western outfit, a red western outfit and a leapord print western outfit. My western saddle is... Oh gosh! I can't remember, textan I think. My bridle is circle Y... his english saddle is an HDR, can't afford a Bates...YET....

During the day ri wears a blue flysheet w/ matching flymask.... when being ridden he wears a very old work saddle... not sure the brand... I bought it from my trainers niece for $175....


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

All Carolina's tack is black. Her bit is pink and her saddle pads are pink except one white dressage pad. She looks good in pink lol.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, I forgot Blue's tack and blankets!
Tack: brown bridle(have NO CLUE of the brand!) and my wintec saddle. She also has a black Dover breastplate. She does have a black Amiego bridle, but I have to have the leather guy we know work on it and fix it. For western, the same bridle with my wintec western saddle and a lilac saddle pad. She also has a light pink breastplate for western riding. 
She has navy blankets, and a royal blue sleazy full body, hood, and tail bag!


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Jersey: her colours are hot pink and black. i usually ride her in a black 
"no choke" western breast plate, an old back saddle with a black square pad. black bridle with a knot in the front. oh, and her hackamore is wrapped in pink vet wrap LOL.  we switch between english and western, but when we do, she rides in the same saddle as darby with a hot pink saddle pad, zilco breast collar, and some times a O- ring french link snaffle. her reins are the same type as darby's except they are hot pink and black.

Luna: Purple and black. she has a purple/light pink halter with black padding and a black and purple lead rope. she dosen't wear much since she isn't broke. 

Darby: his halter is hunter green with some tan on the edges. Black zilco padded brestcollar, black zilco marathon bridle with bit hangers (gahh annoying), and a black wintec 2000. for training and races, we use a hunter green toklat pad, but otherwise its just a square green pad with navy trim. we also have black stow-a-way pommel bags. he uses a double jointed kimberwick with a copper roller, and green and black rope reins.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

A photo:


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Willow wears all purple! She has a bright purple saddle pad and a light purple saddle pad, a light purple fly bonnet, and different shades and patterns in purple for her polo wraps. We had some purpley jump boots but we're selling them and getting some SMB's. We're also starting western this summer, and I think I'm going to buy everything turquoise because I'm getting a little tired of all this purple lol. My saddle, bridle, and girth are all havana brown.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson wears a rainbow of colors, all depending on what mood I am in during that particular day, with what color gets put on him. I love all colors, I have a difficult time sticking with just 1.

After I say that, majority of his colors are Navy Blue and Baby Blue. His blankets, fly sheet, mask, winter blankets, halter, lead rope.

His tack is black.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

No pink stuff here lol!










Can you tell how much bigger the blue halter is than the green? The blue one is Arizona's fat headed halter.









The saddles









Australian saddle. I LOVE these saddles.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Are Aussie saddles comfy?


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

My mare wears way too much, but I can tell the necessities. She always needs ankle boots on her hind legs and a flash. My gelding wears boots on his front legs and that's all that he truly needs. Our XC colors are teal and black.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Both horses: Leather ThinLine halters in dark brown (I like leather halters, they're more classy and last longer), whatever lead rope is attached (they both have the same size head), whatever saddle blanket is clean, and we don't use boots or polos ;-). 

Now, "I" have my color preferences. I like dark blue and green, so most of my gear (that comes in colors) is hunter, navy, or royal, but there's no real pattern to it, lol. I'll use a royal saddle pad with a hunter green saddle bag <GASP!!> lol.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Are Aussie saddles comfy?


I think they are. There is a little more seat (thought mine needs a cushion), but they are pretty similar to Western saddles.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Very comfy!


StormyBlues said:


> Are Aussie saddles comfy?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

ohhh, nice! 
Oh, and luvs2ride, that is an international crime! RUN FROM THE PO-PO


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Georgie wears red knot halter,black and white diagonal coloured lead rope,
pink saddle blanket,black saddle,black bridle


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

What kind of black bridle? Oh and welcome sorta to the forum!


----------



## MissPogoPony (Jun 20, 2009)

Pogo: Pink Everything is pink!

Rahja is Red/white/blue!


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Daisy wears pink. Period. Bahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha! Thats all jasper will wear too!!!! Well hes a boy... never mind that part!!! Everything I own for him(other than my western saddle, english saddle, shaped english saddle pad, english bridle and martingal) is pink. Not just pink, HOT PINK. Pictures!!!!!!

Being Ridden










Not being ridden


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't really have specific colors for my horse because I change my mind too much to commit to one thing. Her everyday halter is a dark green nylon halter with the green and purple lead rope. For shows she has a lovely brown leather halter. I also think leather is much classier, but I save it for shows because I don't want it to get ruined at the barn.

When we ride her tack is pretty normal. All havana brown with a white sheepskin half pad. Occasionally I use a teal or white square pad. I just got a black Thinline pad but I don't know if I want to use it or sell it.

At shows she has a lovely blackberry plaid dress sheet that looks great on her black coat. Her sleazy is burgundy and matches the dress sheet nicely. In the winter, she has her choice between a tan and teal plaid blankie, or a white and green plaid Rhino blankie. 

For her legs I have Back on Track wraps, which are just black, but I also have pink no bow wraps, I just need to get some standing wraps now.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny's new get-up:

(yes the reins are blue rubber)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

HEY! Now our boys are brothers:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

SA-weet!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Honestly, as silly as I'm sure all the outrageous blue looks on him, I felt like a million bucks riding around on him today. Loved every second of it. 


Erm... yes, riding... *ahem* ooooops. 
(I'm supposed to be off for another month or two. Don't tell HC.)


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I love all the baby blue JDI and MIEventer! Everything I have is the normal white, black, or brown except for a few of my saddle pads. Also, I would love a browband like yours MIEventer. I'm just so scared the leather backing wouldn't match my bridle because it's such a weird color to begin with and then I died it a bit so it would match my saddle.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol mudpony - your leather might be a little difficult to match, since yours is "custom" colored. ha ha. If you ever want a browband, just give me a shout, I'd be very happy to make one for you! I can even do one without a leather backing, then you wouldn't have to worry about the leather not matching.

I love the baby blue too! I think it looks great on both Denny and Nelson. They're Smurfs!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

ponyz- to cute! LOVE it! 
I do like the smurf ponies! 
Geoffrey's colors are going to be my signature royal blue, black, and gray or silver! I'm really exited! XD


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> lol mudpony - your leather might be a little difficult to match, since yours is "custom" colored. ha ha. If you ever want a browband, just give me a shout, I'd be very happy to make one for you! I can even do one without a leather backing, then you wouldn't have to worry about the leather not matching.
> 
> I love the baby blue too! I think it looks great on both Denny and Nelson. They're Smurfs!


Yah that's what I'm worried about too. If I do get a browband I'll probably end up getting one without a leather backing or getting one of those ribbon ones.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

my horse wears alot of colors but his main color is going 2 be purple and blue .
he has. Purple halter, Maroon lami cell halter, blue winter blanket, blue and yellow cooler, blue cooler, purple polo wraps, red saddle pad, pink and white saddle pad, marron sheet, and a lot of other stuff


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Victor has a red and black Aztec-patterned halter with a black lead rope, And he usually rides in a Derby Originals all purpose saddle, plain snaffle bridle, D-ring coppermouth, a blue and green plaid saddle blanket, and blue splint boots. 

Norman is kinda huge, so it's terrible trying to find decent tack for him. He only has a cheap western bridle right now and a loose ring snaffle. I usually ride him in an Aussie saddle with black polo wraps and a black western saddle pad. He had green splint boots, but I have to use polos because I can't find any boots big enough. XD He also has a green and beige halter. I seriously need to find a decent english bridle for him. I can't find any draft sized bridles without a flash and for under $150, though. Crap.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^SmartPak Equine Plymouth Plain raised bridle-49.95
Dover- Crown Raised Snaffle Bridle- 99.90
Crown Brass Clincher Brilde-99.90
Suffolk Fancy Snaffle Bridle- 39.90
Suffolk Plain Snaffle Bridle-34.90
Camelot Srlect Gold Plain Raised Bridle- 59.90
Camelot Select Gold Fancy Raised Bridle- 64.90
HDR Advantage Plain Raised Bridle- 59.90
Amigo Event Bridle- 84.90


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanna see more pics of peoples ponies so I'm bumping


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pumpkin wears, a light blue halter, a 12 foot? white & red lunge line, a checked blue saddle blanket, a blue diamond saddle blanket and a maron diamond saddle blanket, 2 all purpose saddles, a very new untried Jemermy & Lords bridal (cob) (brought today) ,the occasional blue jumping boots and a medium orican, wether beeta blue rug.

please excuse spelling, it's holiday time!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Halter: Red
Lead Rope: Bright Orange
Boots: Purple
Saddle Blankets: Blue with Purple and Pink rope outing and a maroon one.
Blanket: ****** colour and green
Grooming Gear: Pink
Lunge Whip: Pink
Feed Buckets: Orange and Pink
Bridle/Saddle: Black


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

One of the saddle's Pumpkinzmybaby22 uses is mine and so is the maroon saddle blanket and the blue one


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry about that but it was your idea


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I know it was my idea, although we should swap back to your saddle soon. Because Chinga's is slightly to be for him.


----------



## jkurpiew (Mar 26, 2009)

My Grayson wears blue EVERYTHING!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^ohhh, I wanna see a pic of that!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Monster's colors are lime green and black. Since I named him after my favorite energy drink, I decided he needed to look like it to! :-D

As of now, I only have a lime green rope halter and a lime green heart-shaped bucket for my lime green grooming tools. Oh, and black polos and a zebra-print saddle pad.

Things I'm getting:
Black halter
Lime green/black lead rope
Lime green saddle pad
Black open front boots
Lime green polo wraps
Black bell boots

I think that's it for my list. I'll get pics as soon as I have enough money to pay for all of it!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

AWSOME! I love bright colors mixed with black!


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

My mustang showjumper is in training and i'm saving up for alll matching tack! He will have a black wintec close contact saddle w/ CAIR, black leather stirrup straps, fillis irons, black CAIR girth, black web one-piece breast strap, baby blue saddle pad and earnet(for his cute shaved ears), and black and blue fleece set of 4 ROMA open front boots! And a french link pelham bit!!! He's so cute and SPUNKY!!!!!!!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Toby's headstall is black with silver inlets, his reins are black nylon ropers, his saddle pad is a green/black Shoshone pattern, his cinch is either a green fleece or a green neoprene. 

He doesn't normally wear a halter, but when he has one on it's usually a native design brown and black (wish they had it in green) or a green rope halter and lead.

If you couldn't guess, my favorite colors are green and black.

Here he is in his new headstall.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

my horse Lena has:
pink nylon halter and a purple rope halter
pink and navy leadrope and purple and turquoise lead rope
turqouise saddle pad with purple and silver trim
brown dressage saddle and brown bridle with white trim under browband and noseband
pink and navy heavy rug and purple and navy light rug
all purple grooming tools


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

As of right now Duchess is purple, purple saddle pad, purple booties, but im thinking about switching her over to turquoise, i really love that color and around here i have not seen alot of people have it. So here she is showoing off her colors. She does have a fancy halter its pink with rhinestones on the noseband and cheek bands . Dont have a pic of it though.


----------

